# New Exo-Terra Vivariums



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been working on a few new vivariums lately. The first one is actually a Zoo-Med 12"x12"x18":










This is going to house a pair of Panamanian G&B auratus. The construction is grout over foam with a drip-wall, and false bottom. I've also incorporated some of my earlier clay experiments in this tank. The bromeliads at the top left are actually pressed into clay. Of the two _Episcia_ on the top tier, the one on the left is in my usual substrate mix and the one on the right is growing in clay. The bottom right is a false rock that covers the pump for the drip wall.

This is an Exo-Terra 18" cube:










This tank will house my two male Azureus. The tree trunk is from a _Cupaniopsis anacardioides_ or "Carrotwood tree". This tropical (invasive plant here in FL) hardwood tree should last for quite a few years in the high humidity of a vivarium. The bottom 3" of the trunk, and all cuts are coated with epoxy to slow decomposition. The bottom is 1" of hydroton, covered with screen, and then substrate for the plants and 2" of leaf litter (mixed oak). The plant in the back left is _Hoffmania bullata_, left front _Ruellia makoyana_, on the left side of the tree trunk _Monstera dubia_, the right side of the tree trunk is a _Marcgravia sp._, and in the right front is a small division of _Calathea makoyana_.

Finally, this is an Exo-Terra 18"x18"x24":










This is home to my male Crested Gecko. The "tree" is cork bark, and the gannoderma conks are made from Great Stuff foam (painted with acrylic paints). The bottom is hydroton, with screen, substrate, and covered with a layer of leaf litter (_Auracaria sp._). There are a few _Bulbophyllum sp._ mounted in the tree, and on the ground is a _Plocoglottis acuminata_ in the right rear, and a _Scindapsus pictus_ in the foreground.

I'll have at least one more to post in the next week....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice viv, love that tree stump in the second one!!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice

12X12X18 isn't too small for Auratus?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

dendro-dude said:


> Very nice
> 
> 12X12X18 isn't too small for Auratus?


As the plantings fill in, the tank will have even more hides. This tank's been planted and growing for about 3 weeks now. It's hard to tell from the pics, but there are actually 3 terrace layers in the tank. The top layer protrudes approx. 5" from the back of the tank, and 3 1/2" from the side, this then sweeps back (undercut effect) to the middle layer which is approx. 2" from the back and 2" from the sides with two small "caves" behind the dripwall (one is behind the _Syngonium wendlandii_ that goes back to the glass), and then the floor of the tank. With the terracing, I have about the same "floor" area as a flat-planted 18" cube. 

I put the auratus in the tank yesterday evening--and they seem to be fairly content. They've explored the entire tank, and one seems to have settled in one of the Episcias, and the other in the Syngonium. Both came right out for "breakfast" this morning....


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

I love the stump! Very nice touch!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks. That stump took me over 2 1/2 hours to wrestle out without damaging the bark or breaking any of the buttresses (the tree develops a tap root in addition to the buttressed roots). The piece that I brought home was initially 5' tall and weighed about 100 lbs. I've had it slowly drying out over several months.

I just moved my Azureus into their new house. They've been quite curiously exploring their new surroundings. I'll try and snap a couple of pictures later....


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

They're all awesome! Great plant selection too, I especially like the Marcgravia. How big do the leaves get on that?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not certain which species of Marcgravia is in this tank (I recently received the cutting from Harry Witmore). The sp. of Marcgravia I'm familiar with will will get leaves approx. 3-4 inches long...


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice looking tanks Alasdair.

Dave


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

Here's a couple of pics of some of the new residents:

Azureus:









My male Crestie:









I'll try and get some pics of the auratus in their new house--if they'll ever sit still. Maybe I can sneak up on them tonight when they're sleeping....


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

RarePlantBroker said:


> I'm not certain which species of Marcgravia is in this tank (I recently received the cutting from Harry Witmore). The sp. of Marcgravia I'm familiar with will will get leaves approx. 3-4 inches long...



I've got a Marcgravia species I have had for 6 months or so and the leaves have stayed under an inch. It's a pretty slow grower with bright green leaves, it looks quite different from what you have. Maybe we will trade cuttings once yours get established? 

You will definitely have to update these pics in six months after they have had time to fill in, they will look amazing.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

JoshK said:


> I've got a Marcgravia species I have had for 6 months or so and the leaves have stayed under an inch. It's a pretty slow grower with bright green leaves, it looks quite different from what you have. Maybe we will trade cuttings once yours get established?
> 
> You will definitely have to update these pics in six months after they have had time to fill in, they will look amazing.


No problem Josh. I'll PM you after I get things going with the Marcgravia.


----------



## The Sloth Slayer (Feb 19, 2014)

RarePlantBroker said:


> I've been working on a few new vivariums lately. The first one is actually a Zoo-Med 12"x12"x18":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you attatch the mushroom ledges to the wood and how did you make the ledge and where did you find the tree wood


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

That is one GOOD looking stump. and awesome other tanks!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

that stump is awesome!!! I wish I could get something like that in nj


----------

